# Orange Box or Left 4 Dead?



## lilEmber (Dec 25, 2008)

Well, I got Mirrors Edge for xmas (Thank you 'rents) and I have some cash, but I can only afford one game so I've come down to choosing between *Left 4 Dead* _(which is very fun, repetitive but more than likely the engine will be used for mods and and bunch of other things)_ *or, Orange Box* _(Which has portal, HL2: Episode 2, and Team Fortress 2, and it still costs less than L4D)_

What do you all suggest?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 25, 2008)

Left 4 Dead. So you can play with me ^_^


----------



## Adrianfolf (Dec 25, 2008)

Left 4 dead


----------



## Suirad (Dec 25, 2008)

Left 4 Dead, I love that game.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Dec 25, 2008)

Left 4 dead (I dont have it, but i rented it for my xbox) 
Its awesome,


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 25, 2008)

Orange Box, theres plenty of Zombie mods for Half-Life series already to keep ya occupied and this is from a person who is playing L4D on PC


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 25, 2008)

Portal alone is worth it, let alone everything else.

Orange box ftw


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 25, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Orange Box, theres plenty of Zombie mods for Half-Life series already to keep ya occupied and this is from a person who is playing L4D on PC



Well I have HL2 and HL2: Episode One, as well CS:S and DOD:S and other source games, so I don't need the engine and I have played the Zombie master and Zombie panic mods to death.



LizardKing said:


> Portal alone is worth it, let alone everything else.
> 
> Orange box ftw



Well I had Orange Box for the 360 (before I got my gaming PC and sold the 360's orange box) so I've already beat portal in every possible way.


Hmm, so far it's leaning towards L4D and that's what I'm thinkin' I will give it 3 or so days and make my decision. :3


----------



## Nocturnowl357 (Dec 25, 2008)

Orange box is a bargain but L4D has zombies...tough choice there mate.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 25, 2008)

They are both excelent games, but I would stick with getting the orange box, primarily because it has a variaty of games that comes with it. L4D is alot of fun tho and I do suggest you buy it later on.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 25, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Well I have HL2 and HL2: Episode One, as well CS:S and DOD:S and other source games, so I don't need the engine and I have played the Zombie master and Zombie panic mods to death.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if ya getting the PC version of L4D just like the 360 version prepare to have idiots, as for me I have no headset so I'm the mute player.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 25, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> if ya getting the PC version of L4D just like the 360 version prepare to have idiots, as for me I have no headset so I'm the mute player.


No matter what you do online you will always have idiots. Like I've said many times before, the internet is a breeding ground for morons. No one is safe from them.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 25, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> No matter what you do online you will always have idiots. Like I've said many times before, the internet is a breeding ground for morons. No one is safe from them.


I know of a place =D its moron free its called-*disconnected*


----------



## DragonRift (Dec 25, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> if ya getting the PC version of L4D just like the 360 version prepare to have idiots, as for me I have no headset so I'm the mute player.



That's why you play set matches with friends and not random people.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 25, 2008)

DragonRift said:


> That's why you play set matches with friends and not random people.


But I have idiot friends, and me with no mike makes me Decoy/smart Pipebomb


----------



## Kajet (Dec 25, 2008)

Sounds like Orange box will only be HL2:Episode 2, custom Portal junk and TF2...

SO think of it this way, what do you want more? A short one player game and a multiplayer only game or a game that's focused on co-op but has a one player mode?


----------



## Jelly (Dec 25, 2008)

Orange Box, without a doubt.
All those amazing SP games, plus TF2.

I mean, L4D is good, but it kind of can't compare 5 game set.
(Also, personally, I think TF2 has a hell of a lot more to it than L4D.)


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 25, 2008)

jellyhurwit said:


> Orange Box, without a doubt.
> All those amazing SP games, plus TF2.
> 
> I mean, L4D is good, but it kind of can't compare 5 game set.
> (Also, personally, I think TF2 has a hell of a lot more to it than L4D.)



It's not a 5 game set for me though, as I mentioned the only things I'm missing is: HL2: Ep. 2, Portal, and TF2.

So it's one multilayer game, one minigame, and one expansion VS a zombie game with coop and repativeness.

I'm leaning towards L4D, but with the way the votes are going I might get the Orange Box and await the drop in price on L4D... hmmm....


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 26, 2008)

Left 4 Dead. 


The Orange box is good, but Portal is short. I will, however, admit that Team Fortress is a, from what I have seen, lasting game.


----------



## Kajet (Dec 26, 2008)

Oh yeah, TF2 seems to not get old quickly... unless it's the same map over and over.


----------



## Eevee (Dec 26, 2008)

from what I hear L4D doesn't really have enough content to quite be worth the pricetag


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 26, 2008)

Eevee said:


> from what I hear L4D doesn't really have enough content to quite be worth the pricetag



Yeah, I've heard that.

I got a lot out of the Demo though, and I don't mind waiting until the price drops on l4d (and it will drop...) so I might just save the cash and wait.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 26, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Yeah, I've heard that.
> 
> I got a lot out of the Demo though, and I don't mind waiting until the price drops on l4d (and it will drop...) so I might just save the cash and wait.


Wait for the price drop, rumors going about they adding two more maps and probably new chars or alt costumes for teh survivors when or after they do that.


----------



## Sylvine (Dec 26, 2008)

Orange Box, Orange Box, orange Box!

- You get the whole lot of Half Life 2, which is in itself some 50 hours of fun to be had (and in its way, a lot like L4D - repetitive, but fun XD).
- You get the best single-player game ever made with Portal, and even if it's only 3-ish hours of fun, it's the best ride You'll ever have!
- You get TF2, which is the best online FPPS I've ever played, period. Yes, I rank it even above gems like Quake1. I got my Orange Box more than half a Year ago, and I still play more TF2 than any other game I have ( didn't even play through the Witcher yet, even though I'm a fan of Sapkowski. TF2 grabs all the attention XD ). A bit of a steep learning curve for the first week or someting, but great fun nonetheless. 
- As You said, it's 3 games ( I don't count HL2, HL2.3 and HL2.6 as separate games XD ) for way less than L4D costs. 
- You get 4-people-Co-op with L4D. There's 6-to-16-People-Co-op in TF2. And You get more weapons, more classes, more maps, more unlocks, more everything. 

-> definitely Orange Box, and wait for L4D price to drop.  

Edit: Hm, after reading through, it seems half of my points are nil and void XD Well, let's say it this way: TF2 alone is way more fun than l4d. Yes, it doesn't have a single player mode, but then again, L4D is not worth the price for single player mode, and multiplayer mode just pales in comparison with TF2. 

Maybe You could consider not buying neither, but just waiting for a price drop on TF2 on Steam? We'll be getting a scout update in january, which usually means either a free TF2 weekend for everyone, or a price cut for a limited number of days. Would be Your opportunity to either test it, or to get it for $10 or something along those lines. 

HL2:Ep2 Is rather short, and it does not conclude the HL2 storyline (open ending again), so... not really worth it at the moment, I'd say, if You already played HL2 and Ep1. 

~Sylv


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 26, 2008)

Sylvine said:


> Orange Box, Orange Box, orange Box!
> 
> - You get the whole lot of Half Life 2, which is in itself some 50 hours of fun to be had (and in its way, a lot like L4D - repetitive, but fun XD).
> - You get the best single-player game ever made with Portal, and even if it's only 3-ish hours of fun, it's the best ride You'll ever have!
> ...


yet I find L4D waaaay more fun than TF2, it comes down to ones preferance, though I would agree getting the Orange box and get L4D when it price drops. And I'm one of the few who gets a game that has single player, I rather learn first with bots than get toss with wolves ready to pounce on me for not knowing things. Heck I bought Halo 3 just to play the single player story, once I beat it I traded it back in.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 26, 2008)

Wow, both orange box AND l4d are now on sale.

Before l4d was 49.99, now it's 37.49
orange box was 29.99 now it's 26.99

together that's $64.48... hmmm...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 26, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Wow, both orange box AND l4d are now on sale.
> 
> Before l4d was 49.99, now it's 37.49
> orange box was 29.99 now it's 26.99
> ...


Hurry get the both X3

Play L4D with me


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 26, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Wow, both orange box AND l4d are now on sale.
> 
> Before l4d was 49.99, now it's 37.49
> orange box was 29.99 now it's 26.99
> ...


 

IT'S A CHRISTMAS MIRACLE!!!! (Just like in the movies!)


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 26, 2008)

Hmm...I has orange bawks.
All I need is a cozy server. Only managed to grab a 32 man server which is utter chaos...too many.


----------



## Komuso (Dec 27, 2008)

You've already beaten up Portal, from what I've seen, and actually, Newf, skip Orange Box.

IMO, You've beaten Portal. Alright, good. Maybe you've taken down HL2: EP2 and Lost Coast. Maybe? I don't know. You know! Are you interested? Possible.

Here's the thing: The only thing that's worth it, right now, in Orange Box is TF2. Which, if you know, you can buy that instead of the whole Orange Box package. I think it's 20 bucks for TF2 alone, or something along that price line. (Heck, you can get it off Steam like that. S'how I got L4D.)

So L4D is 37.49
TF2 is probably gonna be 20.00
Add it up with some maybe-sorta Tax, depending on where ya buy it, and you got 57.49, give or take 3-4 extra dollars.

S'always nice to trade in your old games for Store Credit in these situations, if you're just -barely- having enough. But really, bottom line:

IF you had to choose between the two, Orange Box/TF2. Left 4 Dead is pretty fun, but it can get a little repetitive (Even though it seems every encounter in the game is different. Just gotta keep on your toes.)

TF2's got 3 classes updated with weapons, so you KNOW they're gonna keep updating that when the 6 other classes.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 27, 2008)

I ended up getting both games :3


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Good. The Orange Box is brilliant and L4D is bound to get more content in the future.

You'll love the Half Life games. The story telling in Half Life 2 and it's episodes is top notch. I would suggest getting the Half Life 1 Anthology, too. That way, you're caught up on the story of Half Life 2 and you get a few really awesome games. You get Team Fortress Classic and Half Life 1 and all of it's expansion patches. AND you get access to all of the brilliant Half Life 1 mods.

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/40/


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 27, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Good. The Orange Box is brilliant and L4D is bound to get more content in the future.
> 
> You'll love the Half Life games. The story telling in Half Life 2 and it's episodes is top notch. I would suggest getting the Half Life 1 Anthology, too. That way, you're caught up on the story of Half Life 2 and you get a few really awesome games. You get Team Fortress Classic and Half Life 1 and all of it's expansion patches. AND you get access to all of the brilliant Half Life 1 mods.
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/sub/40/



I have beaten every Half Life game up to HL2: Ep. 2, but not including Ep. 2...yet... muhahahaa x3

I own all of them now, allll of zem!~


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 27, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> I have beaten every Half Life game up to HL2: Ep. 2, but not including Ep. 2...yet... muhahahaa x3
> 
> I own all of them now, allll of zem!~


Awesome! Add my Gamer tage: BigBOS5 

We can play L4D together. IM me anytime when you want to play.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 27, 2008)

On steam? o..o (pc)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 27, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> On steam? o..o (pc)


I have it for the 360


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 27, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I have it for the 360



Awr... well, I will be getting L4D for 360 eventually, as well.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 27, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Awr... well, I will be getting L4D for 360 eventually, as well.


>: Aww man

I probably wont be here.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 27, 2008)

enjoy L4D, sadly with no mic for me I play simply following orders you can get my steam ID from that topic


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 28, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> enjoy L4D, sadly with no mic for me I play simply following orders you can get my steam ID from that topic



That's good, I like being team-leader in this game, I seem to usually keep people alive...usually.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 28, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> That's good, I like being team-leader in this game, I seem to usually keep people alive...usually.



=3 usual Jobs for L4D Ive taken

Killing the NPC player to increase survivability of passing by a witch
Decoy/smart Pipe bomb
rescuing of downed survivors
Medic
Rear guard
Scout


----------



## Rayne (Dec 28, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> =3 usual Jobs for L4D Ive taken
> 
> Killing the NPC player to increase survivability of passing by a witch
> Decoy/smart Pipe bomb
> ...



Best one ever is the decoy. Of course, I say that given that I'm apparently a zombie magnet and don't have much choice in the matter half the time. They know I luvs them. :3


----------



## Vontagon (Dec 28, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> I ended up getting both games :3



Well, looks like I'm a little late, then. I was gonna say, you could have gotten the Valve Complete Pack, which, compared to Orange Box + L4D seperately, ($64.98 over Steam) would have come down to just $10 more and you'd get a bunch more games!


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 28, 2008)

Vontagon said:


> Well, looks like I'm a little late, then. I was gonna say, you could have gotten the Valve Complete Pack, which, compared to Orange Box + L4D seperately, ($64.98 over Steam) would have come down to just $10 more and you'd get a bunch more games!



I already have all the stuff I would use in there and I didn't have the extra $10 anyway. :3


----------



## Vontagon (Dec 28, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> I already have all the stuff I would use in there and I didn't have the extra $10 anyway. :3




Ah, ok. ^^ Ignore me, then! Enjoy the games, they are fun.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 28, 2008)

Vontagon said:


> Ah, ok. ^^ Ignore me, then! Enjoy the games, they are fun.



Well, maybe I'll see you in-game! ;3


----------



## Vontagon (Dec 28, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Well, maybe I'll see you in-game! ;3



Haha, maybe! What name do you go by? Same one here?


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 28, 2008)

Vontagon said:


> Haha, maybe! What name do you go by? Same one here?



Mmhmm, same one. Steam ID is NewfDraggie


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 28, 2008)

Rayne said:


> Best one ever is the decoy. Of course, I say that given that I'm apparently a zombie magnet and don't have much choice in the matter half the time. They know I luvs them. :3


XD I would be the decoy yet someone end up staying alive after my team still die somehow.

"hai guys I lured the zombies away from..."
*team is dead*
"well fuck...guess I should go to the safe room then"


----------



## Rayne (Dec 28, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> XD I would be the decoy yet someone end up staying alive after my team still die somehow.
> 
> "hai guys I lured the zombies away from..."
> *team is dead*
> "well fuck...guess I should go to the safe room then"



That's pretty much how it goes every time I'm playing decoy.


----------



## Vontagon (Dec 28, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Mmhmm, same one. Steam ID is NewfDraggie



I fired off a friend request. :3


----------

